# Engine hesitation at start



## explorer (Mar 20, 2004)

A very recent problem for me. The car has 112K miles and when I accelerate from start position the car hesitates . Had it diagnosed and the problem code was P0301 (cylinder #1 misfiring). I replaced the spark plug wires today ...no change. I also noticed that at idle the rpm fluctuates between 500 and 1500 rpm...something that never happened before! One way I got it to work was to rev it to 3000 rpm in park position ...then the problem goes away. It has always happened at start up. Pl help!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

check the fuel injector, the other day mine went bad and it sounds like what happened to me. fuel injector


----------



## explorer (Mar 20, 2004)

Since the problem is always at start up, the one sure thing when this hesitation occurs is preceeded by a big fluctuation in the idling engine rpm (as said between 500 and 1500 rpm). IS this consistent with a fuel injector problem?


----------

